# Drive Electric Week 2018 9/8-9/15



## DWhatley (Jun 16, 2018)

We drove Wattson to the 9/8 street gathering in Alpharetta, GA. Turnout was a bit disappointing for both displayed cars and interested people but here are a few photos. The site was on a street in front of the Tesla display so M3, X and S were represented so I will only show the photos of some of the others.









Avalon Alpharetta, GA









Fisker Karma (gorgeous!)









Fiat 500-E









Nissan Leaf


----------



## DWhatley (Jun 16, 2018)

One more post with a few more cars








Chevrolet Spark








Kia Soul








Chevrolet Bolt








Toyota Prius


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

DWhatley said:


> View attachment 14346
> Kia Soul


like the eyes....


----------

